# Rainy Day On Yellow River



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

On a bed now. 10 so far all same size. All on crickets. Yellow River. More to come.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

2 warmouth and a cracker added to the box.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice red bellies. You must have nerves of steel to sit out there with all the lightning.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Haven't seen any lightning since I've been here. Have 17 fish total hitting one more spot on the way in. Gators are out.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

The makings of some good eats ! Post up the finished tally

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Forum Runner


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice bull buegill!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

We had a washout up here. Maybe the rain will hold off till you can get it back on the trailer.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I noticed a few flashes earlier up here in the north end,the bottom fell out about 2:30ish and slacked up around 6ish 
How have ya done?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

23 fish in 2hrs. 17 gills, 4 warmouth, 2 crackers. All gills about the size as the ones in the pic, warmouth were med sized, shell crackers were about the size if the gills.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's my oldest knot head with a couple before they hit the cleaning table.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice mess!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta slay em Chase!!! I didn't even get a chance to back the camper in yesterday when Logan was at the water, calling me telling me to come down to see the fish he caught!!!! Was about a 10 inch goggle-eye!!


----------

